
Somewhere, a JavaScript Village is Missing Its Idiot - icey
https://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2012/10/idiot.js.md
======
optymizer
I like readable/clean syntax as much as any other developer, but only someone
who has never created a stack frame in assembly would decide to call a
function instead of assigning to a variable.

